# Need help with 68 GTO hidden headlights



## pops2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Headlights do not open or close. I have replaced vacuum lines and
actuators. Does anybody know how much vacuum there should be
at the end of the line that connects to the actuators? Thanks in 
advance. Pops.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Pops,
I would assume with no leaks you should see whatever manifold pressure you're making. You could use a vacuum pump and try each actuator for response. I've found new actuators with rod seals not sealing, but that would only effect the closing of them. Do the doors work smoothly by hand; not binding, etc.?


----------



## pops2 (Feb 16, 2009)

*68_Goat*

68 Goat, I will check the vacuum pressure next. The motor has been
around the block a few times so I'm hoping the vacuum will be ok.
The vacuum pump is a great idea, did not think of that in my old age.
Ill check those actuator rod seals also. The doors do move freely
up and down.
Thank you for responding so quickly. I'll let you know what the
problem was when its fixed, for your reference.
Thanks again, Pops.


----------



## pops2 (Feb 16, 2009)

68 Goat, by the way, beautiful Goat you have there!!


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Pops,
Glad you like it...it's a color that people either love or hate. With regard to manifold vacuum....make sure you ARE connected to manifold vacuum, and not a ported vacuum source on the carb!?? You never know; seen stranger stuff...


----------



## pops2 (Feb 16, 2009)

*68 Goat*

I'll definitely check that, Thanks


----------



## jeffbgto (Feb 15, 2009)

Pops2, check the bushings for the doors and actuators. These tend to crack and will prevent the doors from opening and closing as well.


----------

